# Edimax EW7318USG (rum)



## Ghirai (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

The rum driver says it supports Edimax EW7318USG USB; however, it doesn't show up in ifconfig.
I'm running 8.0-RELEASE, generic kernel.


```
# usbconfig -u 7 -a 2 dump_device_desc
ugen7.2: <802.11 bg WLAN Ralink> at usbus7, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON

  bLength = 0x0012 
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001 
  bcdUSB = 0x0200 
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000 
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000 
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040 
  idVendor = 0x7392 
  idProduct = 0x7318 
  bcdDevice = 0x0001 
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Ralink>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <802.11 bg WLAN>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0000  <no string>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```

Does anyone know if this is indeed a EW7318USG, or am i doing something wrong?

*EDIT:* Does it have anything to do with this: http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-usb@freebsd.org/msg06219.html ?

*EDIT2:* It does. After making the edits (if_rum.c path was slightly different, as well as the actual modification), the card works fine.
A bit of a hassle for something that's marked as fully supported, but it works in the end.
Any chance to get an official patch/errata?


----------

